# A27



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Received this morning, looking forward to a good read of this tonight and tomorrow  

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes, received mine as well & a good read it was. Q & A was interesting.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice one John and the Team, well layed out and plenty of interest for members to read.
Stu


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday  , another brilliant effort by the team, as always very well produced. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

+1


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I always like to be positive, and the new issue is great. On that positive note, if the person who owns the LED swap TT want to send me a PM I'll come round and wash it for them!

LOL


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wja96 said:


> I always like to be positive, and the new issue is great. On that positive note, if the person who owns the LED swap TT want to send me a PM I'll come round and wash it for them!
> 
> LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Received mine last week,thanks!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

It's a deal  and why havent we seen you at one of our meets? :? 
In my defence it was a rush job your honour to get it to Mr H in time for the mag.



wja96 said:


> I always like to be positive, and the new issue is great. On that positive note, if the person who owns the LED swap TT want to send me a PM I'll come round and wash it for them!
> 
> LOL


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You filthy man Les :wink:


----------



## DavidM (Jul 13, 2011)

Having just joined TTOC it was nice to receive my first issue (no 27). The quality of the magazine is excellent with just the right balance of articles and advertisements.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DavidM said:


> Having just joined TTOC it was nice to receive my first issue (no 27). The quality of the magazine is excellent with just the right balance of articles and advertisements.


Glad you enjoyed it David....... welcome to the TTOC buddy 

Paul


----------

